# Information about 1978 Schwinn Klunker 5



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Who knows the facts about the production numbers of the Schwinn Klunker 5. The first month produced in 1978 and what the six number serial number represents following the two letters. How many were produced in the color schemes?
Please reply if you have the information other than the information everyone else repeats.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> Who knows the facts about the production numbers of the Schwinn Klunker 5. The first month produced in 1978 and what the six number serial number represents following the two letters. How many were produced in the color schemes?
> Please reply if you have the information other than the information everyone else repeats.





Blue klunker 5 said:


> Who knows the facts about the production numbers of the Schwinn Klunker 5. The first month produced in 1978 and what the six number serial number represents following the two letters. How many were produced in the color schemes?
> Please reply if you have the information other than the information everyone else repeats.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2019)

#1. Who knows the facts about the production numbers of the Schwinn Klunker 5. 
Answer: Nobody.
#2. The first month produced in 1978 
Answer: Having a list of all the Klunker's build dates stamped on the head badge is the only way to figure that out.    
#3. what the six number serial number represents following the two letters. 
Answer: The serial numbers are stamped on the bikes components prior to being used in building a frame. The date associated to the serial number is the date that number was stamped. That's all it represents, it's a serial number. 
#4. How many were produced in the color schemes? 
Answer: Nobody knows how many were produced in the (2) colors.

Probably repeats of what others have said and I'm not sure what else can be said. There are no records. I will add that there are quite a few fakes out there. If one is Blue or has a Klunker *"decal"* on the chain guard verses being painted on, it's a fake.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 24, 2019)

My blue klunker 5 has the painted klunker 5 on the chain guard and bought from aviation cycle Huntington Beach in 1978.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2019)

Aviation in Hermosa Beach?


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 24, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Aviation in Hermosa Beach?



Yes. Corrected. Hermosa Beach, CA.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2019)

The Klunker 5 was a 5 speed variant of the Spitfire in 1978, and later that model's name became the Spitfire 5. The 78 Spitfires were offered only in Red and Black. But as everyone knows, Schwinn would do offbeat stuff to accommodate a high volume dealer's request. 

I would love to see some high res pictures of all the details on your bike. Especially some of the chain guard. Is the guard clear coated?


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> Yes. Corrected. Hermosa Beach, CA.



My Blue Klunker 5 is the real McCoy of Schwinn Klunker 5’s.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> My Blue Klunker 5 is the real McCoy of Schwinn Klunker 5’s.



I may photograph and attach chain guard for the experts viewing, but unlikely anything else. Have to protect the blue Klunker 5.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> I may photograph and attach chain guard for the experts viewing, but unlikely anything else. *Have to protect the blue Klunker 5.*




Meaning?


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 24, 2019)

I have a blue, 1980 Cruiser 5 with original paint, but would love to see photos of your bike, I always wanted a blue Klunker 5, but have never seen one that's orig. 

Please post photos? If your bike really is original blue and painted chainguard why not show it?

Did you buy this bike yourself in 1978 from Aviation Bikes?


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 27, 2019)

The following photographs of my blue Klunker 5 purchased from Aviation Cyclery in Manhattan beach, California 1978. The Klunker is in original condition. Everything is unchanged except the handlebar mirrior and the added speedometer. I raced this bicycle downhill from Griffith Park Observatory trail to Ferndale with my friends and their Schwinn, Yamaha, Mongoose, and other “dirt bikes” then. I also raced me Schwinn 20 inch dirt bike with Bendix two speed hub. We were the king of the hill. The best rim on that dirt bike was the Shimano heavey duty 20 inch rim with the rounded edge. In 1973 I paid $20.00 plus for the front and rear rims. We used to ride the Elysian park trails as well and on some occasions mini bikes. We did this on weekends to avoid the Park Ranger in Elysian Park. We dubbed him the park vulture.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 27, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I have a blue, 1980 Cruiser 5 with original paint, but would love to see photos of your bike, I always wanted a blue Klunker 5, but have never seen one that's orig.
> 
> Please post photos? If your bike really is original blue and painted chainguard why not show it?
> 
> Did you buy this bike yourself in 1978 from Aviation Bikes?



Photos posted.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Oct 27, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> #1. Who knows the facts about the production numbers of the Schwinn Klunker 5.
> Answer: Nobody.
> #2. The first month produced in 1978
> Answer: Having a list of all the Klunker's build dates stamped on the head badge is the only way to figure that out.
> ...



I have the photographs shown. Tires and tubes are as original although deflated. Have any information on ratio of black, red an blue produced?


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 28, 2019)

I'll take it.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2019)

Serial number was stamped in August and the bike was built on Wednesday, Nov. 8, 1978. Looks legit to me. No way of knowing how many of any color were produced.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice to know they made a blue one.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 6, 2019)

That's odd. Blue Klunker  On this black cruiser 5 >>  You have a Feb 1980 frame,  the fork's graphics  are 81 which is not odd and rather usual but, a  late 1978 badge?. Somebody either doesn't realize the badge serial is actual build date, (When replacing it with a better B/C the scratch on head post indicates the original 1981 badge might have gotten/beat/ bent/smashed or major scratch   then too) or  pulled the ol'll switch-a-roo. [wink]  2988 = Oct 25 1978


----------



## hm. (Nov 6, 2019)

That clean 78 badge shows pretty nice on that Black 80 or is it.. 81? 

Might be a Schwinn Exerciser bike missing that out there somewhere


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 6, 2019)

hm. said:


> That clean 78 badge shows pretty nice on that Black 80 or is it.. 81?
> 
> Might be a Schwinn Exerciser bike missing that out there somewhere



Black Cruiser 5 February 1980.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> That's odd. Blue Klunker  On this black cruiser 5 >>  You have a Feb 1980 frame,  the fork's graphics  are 81 which is not odd and rather usual but, a  late 1978 badge?. Somebody either doesn't realize the badge serial is actual build date, (When replacing it with a better B/C the scratch on head post indicates the original 1981 badge might have gotten/beat/ bent/smashed or major scratch   then too) or  pulled the ol'll switch-a-roo. [wink]  2988 = Oct 25 1978
> 
> View attachment 1091371



Well now then there. The controversy may be resolved by a Schwinn factory employee who could explain the descrepancy of the badge number 2988 on a February 1980 frame serial number. Approximately one year time lapse. Is this a fluke occurrence? The Cruiser 5 is original unmolested bike. If someone conspired to place a 1978 badge on a 1980 bike it would have been better used to fake a Klunker 5. Then you would have to get a forensic expert on paint, frames, serial number stamp font. Are there any forensic experts out there? I am speculating it is a factory oversight which makes this ‘80 Cruiser more desirable.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2019)

Heck yah man, Schwinn built franken bikes every single day of the year so there's no doubt that's all 100% original! Never mind that it's almost 40 years old and gone thru multiple owners. No need to get the forensic team in on this one, that's an original Schwinn Franken Cruiser that's very desirable and I'm sure all the experts would agree.
Have you checked all the other date stamps on the parts just to verify it's a 1980+1 Cruiser built in 1978?  I know the front hub is stamped 70 something.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 7, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Heck yah man, Schwinn built franken bikes every single day of the year so there's no doubt that's all 100% original! Never mind that it's almost 40 years old and gone thru multiple owners. No need to get the forensic team in on this one, that's an original Schwinn Franken Cruiser that's very desirable and I'm sure all the experts would agree.
> Have you checked all the other date stamps on the parts just to verify it's a 1980+1 Cruiser built in 1978?  I know the front hub is stamped 70 something.



GTs58:
The front hub year date is 79. I will look the Cruiser over for other date stamps. Where should I look for known serial numbers without disassembling the bike. I remember seeing a date stamp of 1968 on a 20 inch Schwinn crank before it was stolen. I am curious about the square brake/ fender bracket on the frame. Are you suggesting this bike was built in 78 as a projected prototype for 79, 80, 81?


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 8, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> Well now then there. The controversy may be resolved by a Schwinn factory employee who could explain the descrepancy of the badge number 2988 on a February 1980 frame serial number. Approximately one year time lapse. Is this a fluke occurrence? The Cruiser 5 is original unmolested bike. If someone conspired to place a 1978 badge on a 1980 bike it would have been better used to fake a Klunker 5. Then you would have to get a forensic expert on paint, frames, serial number stamp font. Are there any forensic experts out there? I am speculating it is a factory oversight which makes this ‘80 Cruiser more desirable.





Blue klunker 5 said:


> GTs58:
> The front hub year date is 79. I will look the Cruiser over for other date stamps. Where should I look for known serial numbers without disassembling the bike. I remember seeing a date stamp of 1968 on a 20 inch Schwinn crank before it was stolen. I am curious about the square brake/ fender bracket on the frame. Are you suggesting this bike was built in 78 as a projected prototype for 79, 80, 81?



Ur missing the point Klunker. And especially most important, credibility. You do seem to have a Blue Klunker and established provenance as original owner and all that, save the screen print on guard looks a little funky. As U can see on your 81 Cruiser the screen print is nice and clean whereas your Klunker has crap in the paint. Little chunks of dust or bits of paint and a line across the top where the thickness of paint differs.  But, it can happen understanding how easy it is to have imperfections in manufacturing process. Not saying it's a fake, not at all. In fact I think I've seen something like that in another klunker, just a glitch from the spreader. Moreover, it's showing the direction the spreader was dragged, and that's a point that only factory worker would know.  Spead vertical or horizontal? Yours was vertical. and that line or change in thickness is from a pause or bump when spread

But now on your 81, it's a different ball game. Understanding the hub can have an older date, I mean, it's not like they  make stuff and assemble the exact same day, week, month or year because they didn't.  Almost all their frames were made well in advance before getting painted, before being assembled. It wasn't until the early 70's that Schwinn began assigning an extra serial number or actual assembly date. I.E. they could have a frame lost in storage for a couple of years, but the badge's assembly date obviously would not match date on frame. When establishing credibility, making assumptions as in your 81, "Oh it musty be a proto type" "Only a forensic scientist knows how to solve" Etc. It's a good idea to have a clue of what Schwinn did.

Your 81 is actually more irregular than just having had the badge switched. And as collecting goes, they're about 300 bucks or more  in bonus points compared to usual or average. . The saddle is a deluxe and the drum brake wasn't standard issue then.

Not to say they are not original because all Schwinn dealers offered up grades including special orders and or shop owners doing them selves B/C duh, it's not only a whole bike but additional parts bring in the Ka-Ching! too. Yet usually direct from factory, The Cruiser Deluxe, with springer would have that saddle. It's not easy to find those seats too, very difficult to run across one. . It's also illustrated in catalogs as standard but very, very few standard Cruiser 5's actually came with Deluxe saddles.

But when you, or whoever ya got that bike from, ignorantly (not stupid or dumb, just didn't know it's dated)  stuck the wrong date on it, then the odds against credibly increases. Moreover, obvious that somebody built it up verses  factory original.

As it's clearly obvious you have pride in ownership in the Blue, and hope to or expect to cash it in some day for the highest a-Ching!  within your market, whelp,, it's not such a good idear to illustrate ignorance in U other bike at the same time. [wink]. I mean ya got a lot of goodies on the 81, except it's not a Deluxe so, I wouldn't stick a springer on it, not without a Deluxe guard. No need to speculate here, simply, That fork matches the frame perfectly. And the graphic on it didn't happen till 1981. Make it right, get 81 badge and call it good.  Heck, most would be glad to have that 78 badge on Ur Klunker, it's only a few days younger  than the one on your bleu.


----------



## hm. (Nov 8, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> GTs58:
> The front hub year date is 79. I will look the Cruiser over for other date stamps. Where should I look for known serial numbers without disassembling the bike. I remember seeing a date stamp of 1968 on a 20 inch Schwinn crank before it was stolen. I am curious about the square brake/ fender bracket on the frame. Are you suggesting this bike was built in 78 as a projected prototype for 79, 80, 81?




Klunker.. you have a very nice bike there! Looking at your photographs I can clearly see the badge has been swapped out from the date code and by the look of the screws. Its no big deal since badges come up for sale all the time and its easy to get one for $25 or less.

For the rest of the bike it is very simple, you will have pull the crank to repack the bearings with fresh grease anyway so check the date stamp while you are there. Same goes for the headtube bearings, repack and check the date stamp on the goose neck and the center stamp of the handle bars. Also there will be a date stamp on the backside of your front brake caliper.

The square brake/fender bracket shows that the frame was made in 1980 or later. The rounded bracket was used on the 79 and earlier spitfires and klunkers. That style seat and reflector were both used in 1980. In 1981 they changed the seat and the reflector was moved to the square brake/fender bracket and mounted up along with the rear brake caliper.

The brake cables have been replaced with black, should be a greyish color and the shot out tires that say schwinn cruiser are replacements that came later. When sold new it would have had Schwinn Studded Balloon on the sidewall. Those couple things dont really matter because its a great bike but I would check the dates. Its the best way to know if it is an 80 or 81 so you can get the correct badge.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 10, 2019)

hm. said:


> Klunker.. you have a very nice bike there! Looking at your photographs I can clearly see the badge has been swapped out from the date code and by the look of the screws. Its no big deal since badges come up for sale all the time and its easy to get one for $25 or less.
> 
> For the rest of the bike it is very simple, you will have pull the crank to repack the bearings with fresh grease anyway so check the date stamp while you are there. Same goes for the headtube bearings, repack and check the date stamp on the goose neck and the center stamp of the handle bars. Also there will be a date stamp on the backside of your front brake caliper.
> 
> ...



The handle bars are dated 7836-8 . I did not lift the goose neck yet. The front cantilever brake left side rear is numbered counter clockwise 1234567 year ‘79 centered letters looks like OND at top. The badge is 10/78, handle bars ‘78, front wheel ‘79, frame BV...... 02/‘80 spanning three years. What happened to quality control at Schwinn with the components dated those years? Somebody out there who worked there explain it? Is this frame pre ‘80 assembled for ‘80-‘81.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 10, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> The handle bars are dated 7836-8 . I did not lift the goose neck yet. The front cantilever brake left side rear is numbered counter clockwise 1234567 year ‘79 centered letters looks like OND at top. The badge is 10/78, handle bars ‘78, front wheel ‘79, frame BV...... 02/‘80 spanning three years. What happened to quality control at Schwinn with the components dated those years? Somebody out there who worked there explain it? Is this frame pre ‘80 assembled for ‘80-‘81.



Correction on head tube letter it is BR


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 16, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> Correction on head tube letter it is BR





Blue klunker 5 said:


> The handle bars are dated 7836-8 . I did not lift the goose neck yet. The front cantilever brake left side rear is numbered counter clockwise 1234567 year ‘79 centered letters looks like OND at top. The badge is 10/78, handle bars ‘78, front wheel ‘79, frame BV...... 02/‘80 spanning three years. What happened to quality control at Schwinn with the components dated those years? Somebody out there who worked there explain it? Is this frame pre ‘80 assembled for ‘80-‘81.





Blue klunker 5 said:


> Correction on head tube letter it is BR



GTs58:

I have looked at some component serial/date  numbers on my Cruiser 5.  Your comment and knowledge is insightful about these Klunker’s, Spitfire 5, and Cruiser 5’s. By the way I am looking at a Spitfire 5 selling for $500.00. Is this a reasonable price in the current buyer-seller market? What is an appropriate buy offer?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2019)

Recent sell on eBay with just a few incorrect parts and bassackwards aftermarket front fender.









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com
				




81 Cruiser 5 with rear caliper brake. 









						1980 SCHWINN CRUISER 5-SPEED BALLOON TIRE BICYCLE B6 PANTHER KLUNKER VINTAGE 80!  | eBay
					

The tires are 26x2.125". CHECK IT OUT! YOU CAN STILL SEE THE INJECTION MOULDING NUBS ON THE TIRES! I was told it was never really ridden much since new. I love these Schwinn B6, Phantom, style bikes!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## KLUNKER 5 (Jan 27, 2020)

Here are the badge numbers and serial numbers of my four Klunker 5. Schwinn Reporter introduced to the Stores in an article July / August 1978 edition. 

Blue / Badge 3138 / HP590943 / Wisconsin
Blue / Badge 2918 / HP593489 / Northern CA Coast 
Black / Badge 2918 / JP525329 / San Jose CA
Red / Badge 3038 / JP527368 / Akron OH 

FYI: Bought Black 5 Speed in South Carolina from son of Original Owner. Came with Carlisle Diamond Tread and Spitfire Chain Guard. You make your own conclusion....
Black / Badge 3418 / KP570398

All my other KP Spitfire 5s have Badge Numbers from February 79


----------



## KLUNKER 5 (Jan 27, 2020)

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Here are the badge numbers and serial numbers of my four Klunker 5. Schwinn Reporter introduced to the Stores in an article July / August 1978 edition.
> 
> Blue / Badge 3138 / HP590943 / Wisconsin
> Blue / Badge 2918 / HP593489 / Northern CA Coast
> ...


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 28, 2020)

Stem, that would be a lightweight 5 and 10 speed quill. Who knew. Here's a 1978:


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2020)

Just noticed in @ KLUNKER 5 add it says front & rear caliper brakes, prototype or misprint?, picture has drum. sure would be alot lighter if that bike exist. oh ya, never seen that stem on a Spitfire/Cruiser?, a lot can change before it hits the showroom!


----------



## rixmariscal (Jun 29, 2020)

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Here are the badge numbers and serial numbers of my four Klunker 5. Schwinn Reporter introduced to the Stores in an article July / August 1978 edition.
> 
> Blue / Badge 3138 / HP590943 / Wisconsin
> Blue / Badge 2918 / HP593489 / Northern CA Coast
> ...



Would you happen to be selling any of your Klunkers?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 2, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Aviation in Hermosa Beach?




Aviation Cyclery was in Manhattan Beach at 1075 Aviation Blvd.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2022)

Ok, this one is interesting!, picked up this Klunker 5 ( no Klunker chain guard ), was laying on the ground in a pile and had a 50's locking springer on it ( lock half way out but thats another story! ), kinda thought it might be a Klunker buy the HP ser# ( Aug 78 ) & Chair front hub dated 78, checked the badge, 2648- Sept 78 so that falls in line too, similar #'s to one I sold a while back so I though I ck my black K but cant get to it right now and could not read frame #'s in any of my pics here but there is a good one of my badge, 2638, one day before my new one so between that & #'s posted here I'd say It's a OG Klunker, not sure when the the first real Spitfire 5's showed up ( some early Klunkers Schwinn changed guards to Spitfire5 ) but now need to find one of those discarded Klunker guards, in black!, Oh ya, someone put on a white Positron cable, wrong pedals, seat post clamp and sawed off the post but really need a 78 hand brake & black fork!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 2, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ok, this one is interesting!, picked up this Klunker 5 ( no Klunker chain guard ), was laying on the ground in a pile and had a 50's locking springer on it ( lock half way out but thats another story! ), kinda thought it might be a Klunker buy the HP ser# ( Aug 78 ) & Chair front hub dated 78, checked the badge, 2648- Sept 78 so that falls in line too, similar #'s to one I sold a while back so I though I ck my black K but cant get to it right now and could not read frame #'s in any of my pics here but there is a good one of my badge, 2638, one day before my new one so between that & #'s posted here I'd say It's a OG Klunker, not sure when the the first real Spitfire 5's showed up ( some early Klunkers Schwinn changed guards to Spitfire5 ) but now need to find one of those discarded Klunker guards, in black!, Oh ya, someone put on a white Positron cable, wrong pedals, seat post clamp and sawed off the post but really need a 78 hand brake & black fork!View attachment 1705892




It is most likely a KLUNKER 5 from the date codes. Too bad it is missing the guard, because that is what makes the bike what it is. You will be hard pressed to find a guard for it, and if you do, it will most likely cost you a premium to get it......!


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2022)

Ya, just going to use a decal or re-screened guard and still can prove Klunker by date.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 3, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ya, just going to use a decal or re-screened guard and still can prove Klunker by date.




Yea, but an original screen guard is where the $$$ is at if you ever decide to sell it?


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2022)

Ya but with a redone guard I'll just ride the hell out of it and now worry about scratching it and still know it's a real Klunker!


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2022)

Dug out my Klunker for a ride and to check numbers, the frame #'s are less that 500 off and build date is one day before my new Klunker ( no Klunker guard ), mine and it's twin brother my friend still has ( have to get the #'s off that one but he said they were close ), both bought at Vans bike shop in LB by a company and were used in habor/shipyards, the one I just got came from norcal and has 2 cal registration stickers in the same place but no shop sticker, wish I would have ask if there was any history on the bike when I bought it! I'll get the new one together for some pics of the pair.


----------

